# Todays impulse buy



## Battou (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, hehe. I saw it and added it to my collection. Nothing special but for thirty bucks I'll play with it. 


I had not yet cleaned the camera when these where taken but....






See it bigger Here





See it bigger Here





See it bigger Here





See it bigger Here





See it bigger Here





See it bigger Here





See it bigger Here


Sadly this impulse buy led to my making a mistake.... I bought a 200mm telephoto lens that was literaly right next to it, only to find out that is does not go with the camera. Owell, I'll just have to find out wat it does go to is all. It's in equally good condition and only cost me seven USD additionally so...


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey, good lookin' cam! Congrats.


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

Once I got to looking at it I am seriously beginning to wonder if it has even seen a roll of film, the thing is perfect, from what I can see. I will need to get some batteries for it to know for sure.


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 13, 2008)

The XG-1 is a fine camera, I use mine with a 35mm rokkor and a jcpenny 200mm telephoto. The pictures are nice. I like the auto speed selection it has as well.
Here is a pic. Sorry about the photo quality, taken before I upgraded digicams.




$30 is a good buy on one, I paid $50 for mine, but it did come with the flash and 200mm lens.


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> The XG-1 is a fine camera, I use mine with a 35mm rokkor and a jcpenny 200mm telephoto. The pictures are nice. I like the auto speed selection it has as well.
> Here is a pic. Sorry about the photo quality, taken before I upgraded digicams.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the only flaw this thing has is the battery cover on the flash and the top half of the case is missing. Everything else is there, even the hotshoe cover, something I rarely see.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbup:

I love impulse buys!


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I love impulse buys!



How could I not in that condition


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 22, 2008)

I've got a really nice XG-1 as well.  I've got the SWEETEST 100mm prime to go with it.  It's seriously my favorite lens out of all of my cameras!  I've also go the Rokkor 45mm f/2 and a Vivitar Series 1 70-210mm.  All this plus 3 other cameras and 5 other lenses for $40 USD.


----------



## Battou (Apr 22, 2008)

What batteries should I look for, It needs new bateries but the one that was in it was not technically correct and not available locally.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 22, 2008)

I believe I have that camera also.  Do you not have a specialty camera store in your area?  Photographics or Ritz?  They both would sell the batteries for it.


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 22, 2008)

You can get the batteries at Meijer.  I can't remember the number right now, but I can look in the morning.  They also last forever even if the camera is left on.


----------



## Battou (Apr 22, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I believe I have that camera also.  Do you not have a specialty camera store in your area?  Photographics or Ritz?  They both would sell the batteries for it.



That is a negitive, All I have to work with are the local drug store and Radio Shak. Radio Shak will likely have them so I am not too worried, all I need is the designation.


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 23, 2008)

McQueen278 said:


> You can get the batteries at Meijer.  I can't remember the number right now, but I can look in the morning.  They also last forever even if the camera is left on.



Energizer 357/303


----------



## Early (May 2, 2008)

Battou said:


> That is a negitive, All I have to work with are the local drug store and Radio Shak. Radio Shak will likely have them so I am not too worried, all I need is the designation.


Two S76 (silver oxide) button cells.  I think A76's can also work, but since the voltage is slightly lower, I'm not sure about the meter accuracy.


----------



## Rhys (May 2, 2008)

Isn't the XG-1 the unpopular Minolta that you'd enter your chosen manual exposure into and which would then "correct" it so that you'd get a bog-standard picture every time?


----------



## McQueen278 (May 2, 2008)

Nope.  It is basically a X700 with a couple less features and I think only 95% viewfinder.  It was wildly popular when it came out because of how similar it was the the much more expensive X700.


----------



## Phazan (May 3, 2008)

Cool! I want something like this so I can leave it in my car and not have to worry about it getting stolen.


----------



## Battou (May 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, Batteries are available right at the drug store so...it has batteries and film into it now.


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (May 4, 2008)

Battou said:


> Thanks guys, Batteries are available right at the drug store so...it has batteries and film into it now.





Have a great time playin' with it; definitely looks like a good find.


----------



## usayit (May 5, 2008)

wow.. thats one clean camera.  The bottom plate has little to no scratches and the JMDC sticker hasn't even faded.


----------



## Battou (May 5, 2008)

usayit said:


> wow.. thats one clean camera.  The bottom plate has little to no scratches and the JMDC sticker hasn't even faded.



The inspection sticker was what made me waste no time in having the booth it was in opened so I could get a closerlook, the rest of it brought me to the conclution that I should waste no more time looking and give them the price they where asking. After I took these pictures of it I cleaned it, That lens is in new condition, that dust literally blew right off.

I don't normally buy cameras from venders who are not camera dealers but this one was impossible to turn down.


----------



## McQueen278 (May 5, 2008)

Yeah man, I love mine like a fat kid loves cake.  Try and find a Rokkor 100mm f/2.5.  Best MD lens ever.


----------



## Battou (May 6, 2008)

McQueen278 said:


> Yeah man, I love mine like a fat kid loves cake.  Try and find a Rokkor 100mm f/2.5.  Best MD lens ever.



I'll keep my eyes peeled, The local dealer I usually buy from has a couple Rokkor lenses available to me, but I have not taken too close a look at them yet. Sadly I do have to say that he can be a pain in the ass when it comes to getting lenses out to my location though. He has a good bunch of FD canon lenses for sale but they never seem to leave home...I've been waiting for those for months, but if it's not one of the two in the booth currently I'll ask for it specifically.


----------

